# Brunneria borealis (2 videos)



## Precarious (Aug 15, 2010)

Music by Precarious, of course.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 15, 2010)

Great footage. Yet another crazy mantis.

I like the asexual reproduction idea. Like a mushroom spore! haha

Cool antennae too. That's another neat one.

nom nom nom eyeballs nom nom


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome! All of your videos are amazing! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 15, 2010)

Haha... sorry to burst your bubble.. but one of the reasons why I got the Brunners also was because I read how it gets 7" long too.. Mine is full grown now and it's not even close... I've confirmed this with other members who have had the Brunner's as well.

Cool Videos though =)


----------



## Precarious (Aug 15, 2010)

mantidsaresweet said:


> Awesome! All of your videos are amazing! What kind of camera do you use?


Thanks!

I'm using a Canon Vixia HF200 ($400 refurbished from TigerDirect.com) and I shoot in full 1080p HD. I also use a cheap 10x filter/lens by B+W ($40 at bhphotovideo.com) and a cheap LED light to round out the lighting. I had shooting video in mind when I set up my enclosure shelves so there is pretty good lighting and the shelving unit makes a good white backdrop!

It also helps that I have a strong Photoshop background so I'm able to adjust film gamma, contrast/brightness, etc., using NewBlue's FilmEffects plugin in Sony Vegas 10 to get the image quality as crisp as possible. That makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 15, 2010)

She's so pale and slender! She's a super model!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 16, 2010)

kitkat39 said:


> Haha... sorry to burst your bubble.. but one of the reasons why I got the Brunners also was because I read how it gets 7" long too.. Mine is full grown now and it's not even close... I've confirmed this with other members who have had the Brunner's as well.
> 
> Cool Videos though =)


Drat! I want my money back! Oh, wait... she was free.

Mine will be 7" even if I have to inject her with steroids!

Do mantids get roid-rage?


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 16, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Mine will be 7" even if I have to inject her with steroids!
> 
> Do mantids get roid-rage?


I would hate to see a mantid roid-rage considering they're so voracious to start with! I'd have to run and hide before I became a prey item....


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2010)

use the roids  and let me know when you get a oothe hone:


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 16, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Drat! I want my money back! Oh, wait... she was free.
> 
> Mine will be 7" even if I have to inject her with steroids!
> 
> Do mantids get roid-rage?


Wish mine was free. Paid good money for 6 of them, thought that they were communal so I put them together.. I now have ONE lone adult. WooHoo! Anyways, good luck with yours =)


----------



## Precarious (Aug 16, 2010)

kitkat39 said:


> Wish mine was free. Paid good money for 6 of them, thought that they were communal so I put them together.. I now have ONE lone adult. WooHoo! Anyways, good luck with yours =)


Ouch! Didn't you get suspicious when they started disappearing??? :blink:


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 16, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Ouch! Didn't you get suspicious when they started disappearing??? :blink:


not all of them died from cannibalism.. just a few.. but i got them at like L1.. so some died for no reason while others died of mismolt along the way.. the one I have right now I had to be there to save it from dying of a mismolt TWO TIMES!!!! One of those times I was almost late for work! But hopefully it'll all be worth it now since I'll be getting viable ooths without a male. ;-)


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 16, 2010)

They are a really long mantis and when you factor in the antennae, they do get darn close to that length. Not too shabby for an insect so far from the equator!

(antennae DON'T count, of course)

Great videos and GREAT music--nicely done!


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2010)

Great vids. But yeah, they don't get that long. I find them in the wild here in isolated populations.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 16, 2010)

Peter Clausen said:


> They are a really long mantis and when you factor in the antennae, they do get darn close to that length. Not too shabby for an insect so far from the equator!
> 
> (antennae DON'T count, of course)
> 
> Great videos and GREAT music--nicely done!


Thanks!

Ah, I've been misinformed. That's what I get for believing what I read on the interwebz! :wacko:


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 16, 2010)

Precarious said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Ah, I've been misinformed. That's what I get for believing what I read on the interwebz! :wacko:


you and me both.. lol


----------

